# Tips for Traveling with Your Partner



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

There is nothing more freeing or inspirational than visiting a part of the world you’ve never seen before. The only thing better than traveling is traveling with someone you love. Unfortunately, travel can sometimes be stressful, especially when you are traveling with a partner. If you and your partner want to see the world together, take some of these travel tips for couples into consideration.
*
1. Agree on a travel budget.*

One of the main sources of trouble for couples is finances. If you want to avoid having squabbles with your partner over every dollar you spend during your trip, get together to agree on a travel budget beforehand. Be sure to include more than just the cost of your flight and hotel – talk about your budget for meals, spending money, and souvenirs or gifts. You should also talk about how you are going to split costs during the trip. One way to avoid problems is to save up ahead of time so you have all the money you are going to need for your trip – that way you won’t feel anxious about shelling out.
*
2. Spend some time alone.*

When you are traveling with a partner you will be spending a lot of time together and that can sometimes lead to stress and short tempers. There is nothing wrong with taking an afternoon or even just a few hours to do something individually. Whether it’s lounging by the pool or exploring the town, take time for yourselves even when you travel as a couple.

*3. Play to each other’s strengths.*

Relationships are about compromise, whether you are at home or on the road. While you’re traveling, keep each other’s strengths and weaknesses is mind. If you have a poor sense of direction, maybe you let your partner hold the map and give directions. If your partner is easily stressed, maybe you take the initiative to talk to the front desk if the hotel loses your reservation. 

*4. Don’t overbook.* 

As much as you may want to squeeze every drop of fun you can into your trip, you need to leave some room for rest. Spending every minute of your time together can put a strain on the relationship and you’ll need some time to decompress. Make sure you and your partner get plenty of sleep and don’t skip meals – hunger can make anyone cranky. 
*
5. Be patient when traveling with kids. *

Traveling with a partner can be tricky at times, but traveling with kids is even more difficult. You’ll need to thoroughly think through your travel plans and prepare for contingencies. Make a detailed list to make sure you pack everything you’ll need, and make a deal with your partner about who is going to take on what role during the trip (like discipline, hand-holding, etc.).
In addition to following these tips, don’t forget to enjoy the benefits of traveling with a partner! Whether it’s your honeymoon or just a weekend trip, take advantage of having some time off to enjoy with the one you love. And don’t forget to take advantage of freebies if it’s your honeymoon or anniversary!

~ VS Glen Community Support


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

All good tips!

#1 has always been easy for us as we're both naturally frugal, my wife even moreso than I. We never end up wanting to spend more of our own accord, but occasionally one of us will convince the other that it's okay to spend more on something they want to do. More give than take seems to be a good way to go here.

#2 seems odd to many but it is spot on. All day, every day together can be too much of a good thing. Together needs to be the primary focus, but space must be given. When we drive, I generally take my bike. I can get in a good 2 hour ride and still spend a full, rich day with my wife. She is less likely to want to do something on her own, but when she does, I'm good with it. 

Of course, trip duration is an important input. If it's a quick, weekend trip, it's easier to spend every waking moment together, but if it's a full week or two, some separate time may be in order. 

#3 is also easy for us. We are very complimentary; that is she is strong where I need help and vice versa. We fit perfectly in that regard and gladly defer to the other depending on the topic at hand. 

#4 was initially a problem for us. I am a high energy, short attention span guy who wants to blase through as much as possible as quickly as possible. When we first got married, I was astonished and confounded by her slower pace and need to call it a day when I still had so much more planned. I quickly learned her limits. That disconnect is also what allows us to successfully execute #2--she's happy to get a nap while I hit the trail for a few hours. 

#5 should be obvious but can be difficult in execution. She was better at it than me based on our differences described in #4 above. It also helps if you learn to enjoy seeing the world through your child's eyes.


----------

